# Chinese & Indian takeaways



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just after your thoughts, not sure if I'm making it up/dreamt it or have I read it somewhere?

Are we not allowed spicy food in the 2ww??

I really fancy treating myself to a Chinese or Indian takeaway tomorrow night but would normally have something quite spicy and just wondered if this is ok??

Thank you xxx


----------



## daisypops (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmm I've not heard that we're supposed to steer clear of takeaways and/or spicy food. I had an Indian takeaway the other night. I can't help but think a little of what you fancy does you good!


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a KFC on the way home after et, then i had a Chinese and an Indian on my 2ww...didn't do me any harm, my lo is asleep on me right now xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Just realise i probably sound like a right junk food junkie but im not


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ticky   no you don't at all, I love my takeaways at the weekend but I'm sure I had heard this somewhere.... I'm obviously losing my mind already  
Glad to see you still carried on as normal and got a fantastic result! Congrats on your LO xx

Daisypops - glad you agree, I'm happy again now   thanks for taking the time to respond xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

There was a thread in January about this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300443.0

Me personally, i ate Chinese, Indian and Pizza in the 2ww and got a bfp (i also am not a junk food lol)

Donna


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Donna - brilliant, thanks for the link! Looking forward to treating myself, it's about the only "naughty" thing we can do so I don't think anybody is a junk food addict,   we've gotta enjoy something with everything else we've cut out 

Thanks again ladies


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

This thread has made me order a takeaway


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

so sorry ticky... I'm having one tomorrow so don't feel too bad   what you having?? xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Chinese...was sooooo worth the guilt lol xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha I bet it was!! I'm jealous now... Yummy


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the whole thing around it is really spicy food (think vindaloo) is "reccomended" method to start labour off because the dodgy tummy gives you uterine cramps (supposedly). I don;t think it would have that effecy this early on as your bowk and uterus wouldnt be as close


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi vicky... Excuse the ignorance but what exactly is your bowk? I can't for the life of me figure it out, is that some random Scottish name for some part of your anatomy, please put me out of my misery! It's driving me mad!!


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

duckybun that's just made me laugh out loud... I'm sure it's just a typo for "bowel" but I could be wrong...  

Thanks for that Vicky, no vindaloo anyway, slightly hotter than what I'd normally have   xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry, yes, typo, was obviously too late for me lol


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah the joy of late night typos! Has got me into plenty of trouble before, I was trying to imagine frankie Boyle tlking about his bowk to figure out what it would sound like in a Scottish accent (yes that is my reference point for a scottish accent!!) as I was convinced that would help me figure it out! Too funny ladies, thanks for the giggle


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Couldn't help but read as Chinese is a fav cuisine of mine. I did eat a Chinese takeaway once in the 2 WW.  
But I was told by the clinic to *avoid food which contain MSG or Aginomoto*. 

I guess once should be fine. Spicy food can make you visit the loo once too often if you are not used to it. And it can lead to acidity if you are using other medicines. 
MSG is used in a lot of restaurants. So it is better to ask them not to add MSG.

Best of luck to you all...


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwh I've just ordered myself a chinese too!! First one in a long time and I'm past the point now where I could make another choice, I can almost taste it


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ha ha ha...go for it...Since I am forbidden to eat it, pls eat an additional morsel for me as well.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Will do


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

As for chinese food in general. In my 2ww in my cycle prev (BFP) I had a buffet chinese straight after ET, was lush  x

Sorry, don't want to make you all hungry.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've just had mine vicky! It was amazing!! Now changing the theme and having sticky toffee puddings and custard


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL Bambi you are funny. Either this time next week, or a week monday, I will be in the 2ww too, can't believe it x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow that was amazing, found a local farm store the other day so it was proper homemade pudding too!! 

I'm keeping everything crossed you are PUPO this time next week Mrs!! Hope this week flies by for you x


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

After seeing this thread we also got a Chinese, yummy, ate the lot, piggyyyyyy!!! X


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry frenchie, but was it worth it? I ate the lot of mine too, I was blooming starving... x


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

God all this talk of food is making me drool...


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

it's 10am just had breakfast and craving crispy duck! You naughty ladies!!
It's my ET today in 3hours eek!! So least I know what I'm having for tea Friday now hehe 

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wooo hooo! Congrats on being PUPO hopefulemma! How are you feeling after your transfer??xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I cant eat duck....it makes me sad lol.

Good luck Emma!!!xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol Ticky. I am just cruel, I have been known to taunt the ducks with chants of "hoisin sauce and pancakes" when feeling a bit hyper.

I also can't look at a pig without thinking of a bacon sarnie......

I think I would draw the line at actually killing my own food, but I am very open about where it comes from.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

vicky.... Very random lol. You guys are making me want a Chinese again now...

Will just have to be happy with my sausage and mash   xx


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

hello ladies, 

ET went lovely (as lovely as it could be lol) I am all set with one great looking little blast on board- please stick with me teeny embryo! My plan for the next couple of days is relax and not move from my sofa, the most stressed I will get is deciding what to eat for dinner hehe 

I normally only eat poultry and lots of fish- but the occasional crispy duck is just yummy. Can't help myself. 

Good luck to all you ladies


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats hopefulemma! Welcome to the 2ww, enjoy your rest and relaxation hun xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

This is probably the strangest most random thread i have been a part of


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. I will try. Good luck to you too


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ticky - we aim to please  
I'm feeling very strange and random tho myself on this bloomin 2ww... xx


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

You know all this talk about Chinese food. On top of that DH is watching all the food channels...aaarrgghh.   I am going to order some Italaian tmrw!!  

Best of luck hopefulemma!


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you unicorn, very kind. Feeling great to be honest- what will be will be.    

Date night Friday night with my DH in a Chinese restaurant me thinks.. Enjoy yours   xx


----------

